# Light Timers



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Could people please share which light timers they use? I'm going away next weekend and I want everything to be set for Emma before I leave (finally getting a CHE/thermostat too). I've been trying to search for one online but there are so many options and for some of them I can't tell whether it's programmable per day or per hour or per week...?

*edit*
How's about this one?
http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Timer-Pro ... 66&sr=1-27


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I have one like this. super easy to use, you just put the green on where you want it to turn on, and the red on where you want it to turn off. And the window in the middle set to the current time of day.

My model only has one set of the red/green things and it was just $3 from biglots, but I've seen it for $5 or less at walmart in the light bulb section I think.

Its super easy to set and use.

(the model in the picture has 2 sets of red/green things so you could turn the lamp on/off automatically twice a day, but for a hedgehog, 12-14 hours of continuous light is best  )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I use a powerbar with 8 outlets - half of them are on the timer. I have the CHE/thermostat plugged in on the un-timed side and the light on the timed side. It's like a normal powerbar but has a digital display on one end. I think we paid $25-30??? I think??

And if *I* can set it, you just know it's idiot-proof. :lol:

EDIT: LizardGirl reminded me - each plug can be set on a different setting so you could feasibly have 4 lights going on and off at four different times. NO idea why you would ever want to do that, but you could...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a few of the timers Kenzi mentioned, and have been using them for 8 years for bearded dragons. They are cheap and reliable.

For Inky, because he has more of a specialized setup, I use this:
http://www.amazon.com/R-ZILLA-Digital-T ... =8-2-spell

I really love it because you don't have to have two separate timers if you want certain things on during the day and certain things on at night. Yellow if for daytime stuff, blue is night, and white things are on all day. I have Inky's CHE + thermostat in the all-day section, his UV light on daytime, and the nighttime section is open, since I haven't found a use for it yet (though as he grows older I might)


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> each plug can be set on a different setting so you could feasibly have 4 lights going on and off at four different times. NO idea why you would ever want to do that, but you could...


Christmas lights? A LOT of Christmas lights?

I need another power strip like a I need a hole in the head :roll:

I was also going to get her on an earlier schedule since she won't have to be on mine (10am-10pm). Should I ease her into it (like an hour per day?).


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> I need another power strip like a I need a hole in the head :roll:
> 
> I was also going to get her on an earlier schedule since she won't have to be on mine (10am-10pm). Should I ease her into it (like an hour per day?).


I feel your pain. I swear the whole place is going to go up one day - there are three outlets in the livingroom. Three. And ONE in the kitchen. I have enough extension cords and powerbars to power a small city. :roll:

What schedule do you have her on now? if the difference is only a couple hours, I wouldn't worry about it but take my advice with a grain of salt: our place is naturally very light? (is that how to say it?) and Snarf sets his own schedule, which I have yet to figure out. :roll:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

She's on 10am-10pm But I want to push that back to around 8am-9pm since she seems to go back to bed around that time and I want to encourage her to get up earlier.

I got an outlet timer that was relatively cheap and seemed to be of good quality.


----------

